# Ffr-we have a DR



## Jennarw (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello, we have a DR trying to bill only a FFR.  Since it is an add on code that doesn't really work, anyone have anything on this??  

From Dr:  Not all ffr needs pci and in fact most don't. ...

our findings:
93571 
Intravascular Doppler velocity and/or pressure derived coronary flow reserve measurement (coronary vessel or graft) during coronary angiography including pharmacologically induced stress; initial vessel (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)

Lay Description 		

A diagnostic angiography is the x-ray visualization of the heart and blood vessels after the introduction of a radiopaque contrast medium. Testing for patient hypersensitivity to the iodine content of the medium is advised before the radiopaque substance is used. The physician injects the contrast medium into a catheter inserted into a peripheral artery and threaded through the vessel to the visceral site. A Doppler ultrasound records blood velocity and pressure by measuring the frequency of ultrasonic waves reflected from moving surface. This code reports the Doppler measurements of the initial vessel; a second code reports the primary coronary angiography procedure. Report 93572 for each additional vessel beyond the initial vessel. 

Coding Tips 		


As "add-on" codes, 93571 and 93572 are not subject to multiple procedure rules. No reimbursement reduction or modifier 51 is applied. Add-on codes describe additional intra-service work associated with the primary procedure. They are performed by the same physician on the same date of service as the primary service/procedure, and must never be reported as a stand-alone code. Use 93571 in conjunction with 92920, 92924, 92928, 92933, 92937, 92941, 92943, 92975, 93454-93461, 93563, or 93564. Use 93572 in conjunction with 93571. Any required manipulation or repositioning of the Doppler transducer within the specific vessel being examined is included and should not be reported separately. Moderate sedation performed with 93571 and 93572 is considered to be an integral part of the procedure and is not reported separately. However, anesthesia services (00100-01999) may be billed separately when performed by a physician (or other qualified provider) other than the physician performing the procedure.


Any help would be appreciated.

Jenna


----------



## mceisele (Jun 19, 2015)

*Ffr*

Agree,
"Not all ffr needs pci and in fact most don't. ..." 
You can still bill the catheterization as the primary (unless performed by a different dr.).
If the diagnostic was done by another provider, then I would use an unlisted for the FFR (if necessary depending on the payer), but would still bill. 

Celeste


----------



## blueyes46239 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Ffr*

We are having the same issue and we are not billing at all. Several of doctors are having fits and trying to figure out what to do....


----------

